# IBS-D breakfast tips



## Lizzie87 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am a long time IBS-D sufferer and im used to eatig yogurt or cearel for breakfast - all of which give my stomach a hard time.What else is there to eat for breakfast that isn't to fattening and wont upset my gut! I have never tried soy, has anyone had good luck with soy products?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you have problems with gas then soy tends to make people more gassy as it is a bean.If you have meals that work well for dinner or lunch you could always just make extra and have some for breakfast. You do not need to eat breakfast foods at breakfast.Rice cereals may be OK if you tolerate rice at other times, or you can heat some left over rice and put a bit of any milk you tolerate and some sweetener and maybe a few berries.


----------



## jennyk22 (Jul 3, 2010)

I really struggle with breakfast, as well. My whole life, I've tended to eat the same things every day, so I find it hard to switch my routines. I can no longer eat eggs, yogurt and milk bother me so I've been using soy, but as Kathleen says, this may be the cause of increased gas. I eat bagels with jelly which only sometimes bothers me, and bananas seem to go down fine. My doctor told me to eat oatmeal but I haven't yet. Good luck, and let us know if you come up with anything!!


----------



## myIBSjourney (Jul 12, 2010)

I used to have a bowl of cereal with milk every morning for breakfast, until I realized it was a trigger for my worsening IBS-D. I still miss my honey nut cheerios some days...The alternative I've found that doesn't trigger my symptoms yet is tasty, healthy and filling is protein bars - specifically look for ones that list real sugar in the ingredients, and not artificial sweeteners, as the artificial sweeteners will cause more IBS distress. Ultra low-carb bars will always have artifical sweeteners, usually a combination of several different kinds.My favorite brands are GeniSoy and ZonePerfect, each are about 200 calories and I usually eat a banana an hour or so after to round out the morning.Good luck!


----------

